# Grapevine leaf identification help, please?



## Chewbecca (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi!
Not sure if this is where I put this.
We used to have a neighbor living across the alley from us. Well, no one lives in this house now, but we're pretty sure there is a grapevine on the edge of the land.
We picked these leaves tonight, and even though we're pretty sure it's a grapevine, we want to make sure these are indeed grapevine leaves before we wash them up and try to feed them to our tortoise.




















The bigger leaves average about 6-8" tall and the smaller leaves are about 4".
If these are grapevine leaves, that would be totally awesome because there are a TON of them.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 21, 2009)

Can you post a picture of a piece of the vine? That will help with identifying the leaves. 

Danny


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you!
But as I was out taking pictures of it, my other neighbor came out and he said that it is for sure a grapevine.
He's lived here FOREVER and knew the people that lived there pretty well.


----------



## Itort (Jun 21, 2009)

It is a grape vine, great food for torts. It makes a great plant for outdoor enclosures particully for forest type torts. You can try establishing in your enclosure.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 21, 2009)

I might do that if/when I make an outdoor enclosure for my little one.
I plan to take him out daily, but I do not plan to house him outside right now.
He's just a hatchling right now.

Thank you!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Since your tort is a hatchling Chewbecca you can dry the grape leaves for winter use. Then if your little one dosen't want to eat them dry you can grind them and sprinkle on damp greens for added nutrition. I like to use great nutrious food all year in any way I can especially if it is free.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 22, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Since your tort is a hatchling Chewbecca you can dry the grape leaves for winter use. Then if your little one dosen't want to eat them dry you can grind them and sprinkle on damp greens for added nutrition. I like to use great nutrious food all year in any way I can especially if it is free.



Thank you!


----------

